# Help with Firefox bookmarks



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Right click on the bookmark, drop down menu has a rename option.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

R. J. Niles:

Thanks for responding.

I did as you said, and when I right clicked on the bookmark I wanted to rename, the drop down menu I got was:

--------------------------
Open
Open in a new tab
Open in a new window
--------------------------
New Bookmark
New Folder
New Separator
--------------------------
Cut
Copy
Paste
--------------------------
Delete
--------------------------
Properties
--------------------------

So I clicked on "Properties" and the dialogue box had a section called "Name" where I could change the name of the bookmark.

Thanks or your help. Life is good again.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

"Properties" will allow you rename or change the actual link(location) of the bookmark.


----------

